# Sonstige Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen (Server, Programme, etc.)



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

In diesem Thread wollen wir nun alle Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen sammeln die nicht mit einem bestimmten Betriebssystem sondern mit anderer Software, wie zum Beispiel Server oder Libraries, zu tun haben.
Denn oft sind diese Programme ja platformunabhaengig, und da macht es nur Sinn einen seperaten Thread dafuer zu oeffnen.
Wenn es also mal wieder eine neue Sicherheitsluecke in Sendmail, oder auch in der zLib gibt, dann ist die entsprechende Meldung hier genau richtig.
Ein zentraler Thread zu diesem Thema ist wohl die richtige Loesung damit es sowohl denen die die neuesten Informationen hinterlassen, als auch denen die diese suchen, so einfach wie moeglich zu machen.

Viel Spass, und hoffentlich keinerlei Sicherheitsprobleme!
Gruss
Dennis


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Probleme mit rtf-Dokumenten in AbiWord und KWord*

Die Textverarbeitungen AbiWord und KWord weisen weitere Fehler beim Verarbeiten von Rich-Text-Format-Dateien (.rtf) auf, durch die ein Angreifer mit böswillig manipulierten Dokumenten Programmcode einschleusen und zur Ausführung bringen kann. In AbiWord wird dies durch mehrere Pufferüberläufe aufgrund von fehlenden oder inkorrekten Längenprüfungen ausgelöst; KWord enthält einen Heap-basierten Buffer Overflow im rtf-Importmodul. 

Gerade rtf galt bisher als sichere Alternative zum Austausch von Dokumenten, das im Gegensatz zu doc-Dateien keine Scripte oder ähnliche, potenziell schadhafte Elemente enthalten kann. Ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die mögliche Schadenswirkung ziemlich unabhängig vom Dateityp ist. So können auch präparierte mp3- oder avi-Dateien durch Fehler in Mediaplayern die Systemsicherheit gefährden.

In AbiWord war vor kurzem schon ein ähnliches Problem im rtf-Parser gefunden worden. Von den jetzt entdeckten Lücken ist allerdings auch die neue 2.4er-Version betroffen. KWord enthält den Fehler in den KOffice-Versionen 1.2.0 bis einschließlich 1.4.1. Sowohl die AbiWord als auch KWord-Entwickler stellen Patches zur Verfügung. Die Linux-Distributoren liefern inzwischen oder in Kürze aktualisierte Pakete nach. Betroffene Benutzer sollten sich zügig die neuen Pakete herunterladen und installieren.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64931


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Curl und wget stolpern über Microsoft-Authentifizierung*

Die weit verbreiteten Download-Werkzeuge curl, die dazugehörige Bibliothek libcurl sowie wget enthalten einen Fehler in den Routinen zur NTLM-Anmeldung an Webservern, durch den manipulierte Server Code einschleusen könnten. Dieser kommt mit Benutzerrechten zur Ausführung. Das Problem wird noch weiter verschärft, da ein Webserver über eine HTTP-302-Redirect-Fehlermeldung eine Anmeldung mit dem NT-LAN-Manager(NTLM)-Protokoll erzwingen kann. Durch überlange Server-Antworten kann dabei ein Puffer fester Größe überlaufen. 

Die NTLM-Authentifizierung ist ein proprietäres, von Microsoft ursprünglich für Windows-Netzwerke entwickeltes und eingeführtes Anmelde-Protokoll, das die Redmonder dann auch zur Authentifizierung an Webservern übernommen haben. iDefense erläutert in einer Sicherheitsmeldung hierzu, dass wget Code zur NTLM-Authentifikation vom curl-Projekt kopiert hat. So konnte sich der Fehler auch dort einschleichen.

Betroffen sind wget 1.10 sowie curl und libcurl von Version 7.10.6 bis einschließlich 7.14.1. Die wget-Entwickler schließen die Lücke mit der Version 1.10.2; curl und libcurl sind ab Version 7.15.0 nicht mehr verwundbar. Weiterhin nennt iDefense als Workaround, in der Konfiguration die NTLM-Authentifizierung zu unterbinden. Für die Linuxdistribution von Mandriva stehen schon aktualisierte Pakete bereit. Die anderen Distributoren dürften in Kürze nachziehen. Aufgrund des weitreichenden Einsatzes dieser Tools ist ein zeitnahes Update anzuraten.

Bemerkenswert ist die schnelle Reaktionszeit der Open-Source-Entwickler: Vorgestern wurde ihnen der Fehler gemeldet, gestern legten sie schon fehlerbereinigte Pakete vor und veröffentlichten Details zur Schwachstelle.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64912


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Symantecs Brightmail anfällig für Denial-of-Service*

Die serverseitige Anti-Spam-Lösung Brightmail von Symantec ist anfällig für einen Denial-of-Service-Angriff. Dies könnte durch ungültige E-Mail-Anhänge aus dem Netz heraus ausgenutzt werden. 
Die Komponente bmserver kann beim Auswerten von fehlerhaften MIME-Anhängen abstürzen. Dadurch wird die gesamte Lösung lahm gelegt; das Mailsystem nimmt keine E-Mails mehr an.

Betroffen von diesem Fehler sind Symantec Brightmail AntiSpam 6.0 Build 1 und Build 2. Der Hersteller empfiehlt in einer Sicherheitsmeldung allen Kunden mit Brightmail-Versionen vor 6.0.1, auf die neuesten Produkte zu aktualisieren. Symantec stellt in dem Advisory auch Links für Updates bereit, die dieses Problem beseitigen.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64909


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Buffer-Overflow in GFI MailSecurity*

Der E-Mail-Security-Filter GFI MailSecurity 8.1, der als eigenständiges Gateway für SMTP-Server und als VSAPI-Erweiterung für Microsoft-Exchange-Server erhältlich ist, weist einen kritischen Buffer-Overflow in seiner HTTP-basierten Verwaltungsoberfläche auf. Dies berichtet Gary O'leary-Steele, Sicherheitsspezialist von Sec-1, auf der Security-Mailingliste BugTraq. 

Die von ihm entdeckte Sicherheitslücke ließe sich ausnutzen, um mit manipulierten HTTP-Anfragen auf den betroffenen Systemen die volle administrative Kontrolle zu übernehmen. Der Hersteller GFI, der sich auf Software für Netzwerk- und Kommunikations-Sicherheit spezialisiert hat, hat bereits eigene Informationen und einen Patch bereit gestellt.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64885


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Veritas NetBackup verwundbar*

Sowohl die Client- als auch Server-Software für Veritas NetBackup enthält einen Format-String-Fehler, den ein Angreifer ausnutzen kann, um Kontrolle über das System zu erlangen. Der Fehler befindet sich im Java-basierten Authentifizierungs-Dienst "bpjava-msvc" und lässt sich über speziell geformte Befehle zum COMMAND_LOGON_TO_MSERVER auslösen. Der Dienst ist per Default auf Port 13722 zu erreichen und läuft meist mit Root- oder System-Rechten. Betroffen sind: 

NetBackup Data and Business Center 4.5FP
NetBackup Data and Business Center 4.5MP
NetBackup Enterprise/Server/Client 5.0
NetBackup Enterprise/Server/Client 5.1
NetBackup Enterprise/Server/Client 6.0

in allen Versionen auf allen Plattformen. Symantec stellt Updates bereit, die den Fehler beseitigen.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64874


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*PHPMyAdmin liest lokale Dateien*

Das weit verbreitete Webfrontend zur Administration von MySQL-Datenbanken PHPMyAdmin weist einen Programmierfehler auf, der es einem entfernten Angreifer erlaubt, lokale Dateien des Webservers auszulesen. Über so genanntes Directory Traversal via "../../" kann der Angreifer auch Dateien außerhalb des Web-Server-Rootverzeichnisses auslesen. Details und einen Demo-Exploit hat SecurityReason in einem Advisory veröffentlicht. 

Wie Tests von heise Security bestätigten, ist die aktuelle Version 2.6.4-pl1 betroffen. Der Fehler hat sich mit der in Version 2.6.4-rc1 eingeführten Auswertung von Redirects in untergeordneten Formularen (Subforms) eingeschlichen. In libraries/grab_globals.lib.php wird gegen Ende per require('./' . $__redirect) eine Datei eingebunden, deren Name der Server zuvor ungeprüft per HTTP-POST mittels $__redirect = $_POST['redirect'] vom anfragenden Benutzer entgegen nimmt. Ein Patch ist noch nicht verfügbar, soll aber laut Fehlerdatenbank mit einer Version 2.6.4-pl2 demnächst erscheinen.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64810


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

Mal ne Anmerkung: Vielleicht sollten wir das etwas anders strukturieren, da sonst dieser Thread schnell sehr voll und eventuell auch unübersichtlich wird.
Außerdem wüsste ich jetzt nicht wo hin mit Unix Meldungen...
Vielleicht wäre es einfacher ein eigenes Unterforum von Security zu erstellen und da einfach alle rein zu posten und sinnvoll zu betiteln z.B. 
[Linux] Sicherheitsloch bla ...
[Windows] Expoit für ... bla

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Diverse Lücken in BEA WebLogic*

Für verschiedene Versionen der J2EE-Application-Server-Plattform BEA WebLogic hat der Hersteller Informationen zu insgesamt 24 sicherheitsrelevanten Fehlern veröffentlicht. Die Auswirkungen reichen von der Preisgabe sensibler Informationen, über Umgehung der Authentifizierung und Datenmanipulation, bis hin zu Cross-Site-Scripting (XSS) und Denial-of-Service (DoS). Detaillierte Informationen über die betroffenen Versionen, zu den einzelnen Lücken und entsprechenden Patches können der Advisory-Seite von BEA entnommen werden.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64922


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Buffer-Overflow in Novell NetMail*

Der Agent zum Handling des Network Messaging Application Protocol von Novell NetMail Version 3.52C verschluckt sich beim Verarbeiten von zu langen Usernamen. So könne ein lokaler Nutzer, der über ein gültiges Login verfügen müsse, durch Übermittlung eines zu langen Nutzernamens einen Buffer-Overflow provozieren, der sich zum Ausführen von beliebigem Programmcode nutzen ließe, berichtet der dänische Sicherheitsdienstleister Secunia in einem Advisory. Verwundbar seien die Versionen für NetWare, Windows und Linux. Der Fehler läßt sich mit dem frei verfügbaren Update auf Version 3.52D beheben.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64898


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Apache 2.0.55 stopft Sicherheitslöcher*

Die neueste Version für die 2er-Serie des weit verbreiteten Webservers Apache schließt zahlreiche in der Vergangenheit bekannt gewordenen Sicherheitslücken. Behoben wurde unter anderem ein Fehler im SSL-Modul mod_ssl zur sicheren Verbindung via Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) oder Transport Layer Security (TLS), der möglicherweise zu einem aus dem Netz ausnutzbaren Off-by-One-Pufferüberlauf führen konnte. Ebenso wurde eine Lücke in SSL-VPNs geschlossen. 

Diese Sicherheitsprobleme wurden ebenso wie ein Fehler bei Byterange-Anfragen, die den gesamten Systemspeicher verbrauchen und den Server damit zum Stillstand bringen konnten, in der Vergangenheit durch Patches behoben. Mit Apache 2.0.55 ist aber nun vorerst wieder ein offizielles, sicheres Paket verfügbar, das zunächst das Einpflegen von Patches erspart.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64953


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Ciscos VPN-Client-Passwörter entschlüsselt*

Der Cisco VPN-Client legt User- und Gruppen-Passwörter verschlüsselt auf der Festplatte ab und entschlüsselt sie beim Start des Programms. Da hierbei keine Benutzereingabe notwendig ist, war eigentlich von vornherein klar, dass man an diese Passwörter herankommen kann, wenn man den Entschlüsselungscode genau genug anschaut -- irgendwo muss der verwendete Schlüssel ja schließlich auftauchen. 

Die Mühe haben sich jetzt die Evil Scientists gemacht und ein Programm entwickelt, das aus der Konfigurationsdatei das verschlüsselte Passwort ausliest und dekodiert. Dazu knackt es wohlgemerkt nicht die eingesetzte Triple-DES-Verschlüsselung, sondern rekonstruiert einfach den Schlüssel -- im Prinzip genauso, wie es das Cisco-Programm macht. Es stellt sich die Frage, was sich Cisco dabei gedacht hat. Wird schon keiner merken?

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64954


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheit beim Blackberry-PDA*

Die Gerüchte um gravierende Sicherheitslücken im E-Mail-PDA Blackberry, die Anfang Oktober auf Grund eines Artikels der Wirtschaftswoche auftauchten, sind wohl auf eine Indiskretion beim Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) und Fehlinterpretationen zurückzuführen. In einer nicht für die Veröffentlichung bestimmten, internen Studie habe sich das BSI zwar mit Blackberry beschäftigt. "Grundsätzlich empfiehlt das BSI aber nur geprüfte Systeme und solche, in die sich eigene Kryptoalgorithmen einbinden lassen", erklärte Michael Dickopf, Sprecher des BSI, gegenüber heise Security. 

So erlaubt beispielsweise die für den Einsatzbereich "Streng Geheim" zugelassene Hochsicherheitslösung SINA-VPN die Verwendung des nicht offengelegten Verschlüsselungsverfahrens Libelle. Unter anderen nutzen die deutschen Botschaften diesen Algorithmus zur sichereren Kommunikation. Blackberry hingegen bietet nur 3DES und AES an und ist daher nach Meinung des BSI für solche Einsätze ungeeignet. 

Wer allerdings AES für sicher hält -- neben den meisten Anwendern ist das auch das Gros der international bekannten Sicherheitsexperten -- kann darauf beruhende Lösungen getrost weiterhin einsetzen. Das sieht der Hersteller der Blackberry-PDA-Lösungen (Research in Motion) in seiner Stellungnahme ähnlich. Alle Daten, die über den Blackberry Enterprise Server -- der in Unternehmen lokal installiert ist -- laufen, würden mit 3DES beziehungsweise AES verschlüsselt. Es existiere kein Generalschlüssel, und der zur Entschlüsselung notwendige private Schlüssel verbleibe ausschließlich in der Umgebung der Kunden -- also dem Handheld-Gerät des Anwenders und dem Enterprise-Server innerhalb der Unternehmens-IT. Es gäbe keinen Mechanismus, den privaten Schlüssel vom Blackberry Enterprise Server zu erlangen. Somit könne RIM die Daten der Kunden nicht mitlesen.

Selbst wenn britische Sicherheitsbehörden in den Besitz einer verschlüsselten Nachricht gelangten und RIM gemäß des RIP Act zur Offenlegung des Schlüssels aufforderten, könne das Unternehmen dem nicht nachkommen. Besorgte Kunden sollten sich an Research in Motion wenden: Der Blackberry-Produzent ist bereit, die Sicherheitsarchitektur detailliert mit ihnen zu besprechen. 

Ähnlichen Vorwürfen zu Spionagelücken in Blackberry, die sich später als haltlos erwiesen, sah sich RIM bereits im Juni dieses Jahres ausgesetzt. Damals berichtete die Computerwoche über einen angeblichen Rausschmiß von Blackberry bei Audi.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64754


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

*Denial of Service gegen Opera Browser*

Der Webbrowser Opera ist anfaellig fuer eine DoS-Attacke (DoS=Denial of Service) welche auf einfachste Art und Weise durch praeparierte HTML-Dokumente durchgefuehrt werden kann.
Wenn ein solches Dokument geoffnet wird stuerzt der Browser ab.
Dies scheint soweit auch die einzige Auswirkung zu sein, es ist also offensichtlich nicht moeglich irgendwelchen Code zur Ausfuehrung einzuschleusen.

Betroffen sind alle Versionen bis 8.0.2.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15124


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

*Buffer Overflow in WinRAR*

Durch einen Buffer Overflow bei der Auswertung von vom User uebergebenen Strings kann in WinRAR Code zur Ausfuehrung eingeschleust werden.
Dies kann genutzt werden um unauthorisierten Zugriff zu bekommen oder hoehere Zugriffsrechte.

Betroffen sind die WinRAR-Version bis 3.50.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15123/info


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

*Firefox und Thunderbird absturzgefährdet*

Der Webbrowser Firefox und der Mail-Client Thunderbird verschlucken sich bei der Verarbeitung von HTML-Seiten beziehungsweise HTML-Mails an einer kurzen Zeile HTML-Code. Betroffen sind laut einer Meldung von Whitedust-Security alle Versionen einschließlich des aktuellen Firefox 1.0.7, sowie Thunderbird bis Version 1.0.6. Wie Tests von heise Security ergaben, sind jedoch auch Mozilla 1.7.12, sowie Thunderbird 1.0.7 betroffen. 

Die weite Verbreitung des Problems in der Mozilla-Familie lässt vermuten, dass der Fehler in der Gecko-Engine liegt, die für die grafische Umsetzung der reinen HTML-Daten (Rendering) verantwortlich ist. Er lässt sich durch manipulierte Web-Seiten oder E-Mails für Denial-of-Service-Angriffe ausnutzen. Auslöser ist das <sourcetext>-Tag, sobald dieses mit bestimmten anderen Tags, beispielsweise <strong>, verschachtelt wird. Dabei steigt die CPU-Last auf 100 Prozent und das Programm reagiert nicht mehr. Bisher sind uns weder ein Patch noch ein Workaround bekannt

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65012


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

*Trojaner tarnt sich als Skype-Update*

MessageLabs gab Montag bekannt, dass sich ein Trojanisches Pferd per E-Mail im Umlauf befindet, welches sich als Update für des beliebte VoIP Programm Skype tarnt. Nach dem Öffnen meldet das Programm einen Phony Installations Fehler, blockt von da an Zugriffe auf Sicherheitsupdates und installiert eine Backdoor. Die E-Mail kann 5 unterschiedliche Betreffs haben, welche sich alle in englischer Sprache auf Skype beziehen, z.B.: "Skype for Windows 1.4 - Have you got the new Skype?"

englische original Quelle:
http://www.whitedust.net/speaks/1438/


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

*Neue MySource-Version behebt kritische Sicherheitslücken*

Im Open Source CMS MySource sind mehrere Sicherheitslücken bekannt geworden, berichtet der dänische Sicherheitsdienstleister Secunia in einem Advisory.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65112


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

*Netscape 8.0.4 schließt Sicherheitslücken*

Die vor einem Monat bekannt gewordenen Sicherheitslücken in Netscape 8.04 sind korregiert worden.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65127


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

*SSL-Zertifikate legen Cisco-Load-Balancer lahm*

Ein Pufferüberlauf in der Zertifikatverarbeitung der CSS 11150 Serie kann durch präparierte Zertifikate einen Reboot des Gerätes verursachen und somit für DoS Attacken ausgenutzt werden.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65130


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

*Oracle-Patchday schließt nicht alle Lücken*

Laut eines Sicherheitsexperten von Red Database Security werden durch Oracles kürzlich veröffentlichte Patches nicht alles Sicherheitslücken geschlossen.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65144


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Oktober 2005)

*FTP-bezogene Sicherheitsluecke in Squid Proxy-Server*

Auf den Proxy-Server Squid kann wegen einem Fehler im Code zur Kommunikation mit FTP-Servern durch einen entfernten Angreifer ein Denial-of-Service-Angriff ausgefuehrt werden.
Betroffen sind die 2.5er Versionen und frueher.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15157/info


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitsloecher in Ethereal*

Ein entfernter Angreifer kann durch ein einzelnes Paket einen Overflow in Ethereal ausloesen und damit Code zur Ausfuehrung einschleusen.
Dieser Code wird mit den Rechten des Users ausgefuehrt der Ethereal gestartet hat.
Betroffen sind die Versionen vor 0.10.13.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15158/info


Einige weitere Fehler in Ethereal sorgen auch dafuer, dass Code zur Ausfuehrung eingeschleust werden kann. Ausserdem kann Ethereal durch einen entfernten Angreifer zum Absturz gebracht werden.
Auch hier sind die Versionen vor 0.10.13 betroffen.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15148/info


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

*Kritische Lücke in RSA Authentication Agent*

H.D. Moore hat ein Exploit für das " RSA Authentication Agent for Web"-Modul des Microsoft Webservers IIS veröffentlicht. Dazu ist nun von RSA ein Patch zur Verfügung gestellt worden.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65198


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

*OpenView übers Netz angreifbar*

HP's Managamentsoftware OpenView ist durch eine Lücke im JRE übers Netzwerk angreifer und ermöglicht durch entsprechen manipoulierte Applets die Übernahme des Servers.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65197


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

*CA iGateway verwundbar im Debug-Modus*

Aufgrund eines Bufferoverflows ist CAs iGateway durch überladene GET-Request verwundbar, allerdings nur im Debugmodus.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65233


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

*Verschiedene Sicherheitsluecken in PHP*

*register_globals kann durch Fehler aktiviert werden*
Durch einen Fehler bei der Behandlung von Memory-Limit-Exceptions kann die Option register_globals wieder aktiviert werden. Dies eroeffnet Moeglichkeiten fuer weitere Angriffe auf unsauber geschriebene Scripts.
register_globals bleibt solange aktiv bis der Prozess unter dem PHP laeuft beendet wird.
Wenn PHP als CGI-Prozess laeuft ist die Lebensdauer nicht so lang und dementsprechend das Risiko geringer als wenn es als Apache-Modul laeuft.

Betroffen sind die Versionen bis 4.4.0 und 5.0.5.
Die gerade erschienene Version 4.4.1 ist nicht betroffen.
Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15249

*Umgehung von Open_BaseDir moeglich*
Ein Angreifer kann durch einen Fehler in der Abarbeitung der Open_BaseDir-Direktive Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse ausserhalb des angegebenen Basis-Verzeichnisses erlangen. Dadurch ist es kann moeglicherweise auf sensible Daten zugegriffen werden.

Betroffen sind die Versionen bis 4.4.0 und 5.0.5.
Die gerade erschienene Version 4.4.1 ist nicht betroffen.
Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/14957

*PHPInfo Cross-Site-Scripting*
Ein Fehler bei der Verarbeitung von Daten welche vom User uebergeben werden koennen einem ahnungslosen Nutzer moeglicherweise Cookies gestohlen, Code zur Ausfuehrung im Browser untergeschoben und andere Angriffe gestartet werden.

Betroffen sind die Version bis 4.4.0.
Die 5.0er-Serie scheint nicht betroffen zu sein, genauso wie die gerade erschienene Version 4.4.1.
Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15248/info

*GLOBAL-Variable kann moeglicherweise ueberschrieben werden*
Durch eine POST-Anfrage soll es moeglich sein die GLOBAL-Variable zu ueberschreiben und dies fuer weitere Angriffe zu nutzen.

Betroffen sein sollen die Versionen bis 4.4.0 und 5.0.5.
Die gerade erschienene Version 4.4.1 ist nicht betroffen.
Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15250/info


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Sony BMGs Kopierschutz mit Rootkit-Funktionen*

Einige von Sony BMG per DRM geschütze CDs enthalten eine versteckte Software, welche einige Sicherheitslücken verursacht. Ein Removal Tool wurde jedoch bereits aufgrund des öffentlichen Drucks veröffentlicht. 

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65602
Removal Tool:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65688


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Neue OpenVPN-Version behebt Sicherheitslücke [3. Update]*

Die Version 2.03 von OpenVPN wurde wegen erneuter Sicherheitsprobleme von der Website genommen und durch 2.04 ersetzt.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65612


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Cisco-Managementkonsole erzeugt Fehlkonfigurationen*

Durch einen Fehler in der Managementkonsole verschiedener Cisco IPS-Systeme können fehlerhafte Konfigurationen erstellt werden.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65648


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Sicherheitslücke durch System-Timer in Ciscos IOS*

Cisco bestätigt die zweite der beiden von Michael Lynn verwendeten Sicherheitslücken zum Angriff auf das Cisco IOS und stellt einen Patch bereit.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65690


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Proof-of-Concept-Code für Oracle-Wurm veröffentlicht*

Auf Full Disclosure wurde Beta Code für einen möglichen Oracle Wurm veröffentlicht.
Der Wurm verbindet sich via tcp mit einer Datenbank und benutzt Standard Logins. Er besitzt noch keine Verbreitungsroutine, diese sollte jedoch leicht hinzugefügt werden können.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65715


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*Sicherheitslecks in Quicktime*

Mehrere teilweise schwerwiegende Sicherheitslücken in Appels Quicktime ermöglichen Angreifern das anschleusen von Code durch manupilierte Dateien.

Quelle und weiter Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65745


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*ClamAV 0.87.1 schließt Sicherheitslücken*

ClamAV beseitigt mit einem neuen Release mehrere Schwachstellen die zur einer Endlosschleife und somit zum Absturz des Programms führen konnten.

Quelle und weiter Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65758


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*F-Prot Antivirus scannt nicht alle ZIP-Archive*

Die F-Prot Engine stuft bestimmte ZIP Archive als harmlos ein, auch wenn diese Viren enthalten.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65793


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*Flash-Player animiert Schadcode*

eEve entdeckt eine Sicherheitslücke die das Einschleusen von Code ermöglicht in Macromedias Flash-Player. Ein Update auf Version 8 behebt diese Lücke.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65814


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*PHP 4.4.1 kann Anwendungen lahm legen*

Die aktuell erschiene Version 4.4.1 con PHP enthält einen Fehler der PHP Programme zum Absturz bringen kann. Dieser Fehler ist mit 4.4.2 behoben.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65834


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*Zugriff auf fremde Nachrichten in Asterisk*

Version 1.09 und 1.20 der Software-TK-Anlage Asterisk ermöglicht angemeldeten Benutzern über bestimmte URL Aufrufe den Zugriff auf .wav Dateien anderen User. Version 1.5 und 2.0 sind nicht betroffen.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65863


----------



## Sinac (10. November 2005)

*Kommunikations-Überwachung von ZoneAlarm ausgehebelt*

Erneut ist die bekannt geworden, dass eine Möglichkeit besteht trotz aktivierter Firewall Anwendungs- und Prozesskommunikation Daten an der Firewall vorbei zuschuggeln.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65866


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2005)

*Header Injection Problem in PHP*
PHP hat scheintbar Probleme beim Entschaerfen von User-Eingaben gibt welche dazu fuehren koennen, dass beliebige Header beim Versand von eMails eingefuegt werden koennen.
Dies koennte dazu genutzt werden, dass ein Mailscript als anonymer Mailproxy genutzt werden koennte.

Es sollen alle Versionen vor 5.1 betroffen sein.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/15571/info


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

*Sicherheitsluecke in verschiedenen Web-Browsern*

Durch ein simples JavaScript koennen verschiedene Browser lahmgelegt werden.
Gemeldet wurde dies fuer Firefox 1.5, aber nach einem kleinen Test hab ich festgestellt, dass auch andere Browser betroffen sind und durchaus unterschiedlich reagieren.

Firefox und Mozilla sind nach dem Ablauf des Scripts erstmal weiterhin benutzbar, die Auswirkungen zeigen sich beim naechsten Start des Browsers. Laut Meldung soll der Browser wegen einem Buffer-Overflow abstuerzen, das scheint sich aber eher auf die Windows-Version zu beziehen, denn bei der von mir getesteten Linux-Version passierte dies nicht. Vielmehr war der Browser schlichtweg nicht benutzbar.
Mozilla (1.7.12/Linux) und Firefox (1.5/Linux) zeigen beide dieses Verhalten.
Um den Browser wieder nutzen zu koennen muss manuell die Datei *history.dat* geloescht werden.

Konquerer (3.3.2) und Internet Explorer (6.0/WinME) frieren ein waehrend das Script laeuft und Konqueror bremst zusaetzlich das gesamte System ziemlich aus. Konqueror stellt dies nach einer Weile fest und man bekommt die Moeglichkeit das Script zu beenden. Im Internet Explorer geht es nach einer Weile einfach so weiter.
Nach einem Neustart der Browser war keine weitere Beeintraechtigung festzustellen.

Opera (8.51/Linux) scheint immun dagegen zu sein. Das Script friert weder Browser noch System ein noch war nach anschliessendem Neustart des Browsers ein Problem festzustellen.

Auf den Link zur Quelle verzichte ich mal, da diese zum einen nur auf den Firefox eingeht und zum anderen auch zum Exploit fuehrt welcher nur allzu leicht in eine Website verbaut werden kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Dezember 2005)

*Denail of Service gegen Opera durch langen Titel*
Opera (Windows und MacOS X) kann durch das Bookmarken von Websites mit einem langen Titel-Element lahmgelegt werden. Der Browser laesst sich dadurch nicht mehr starten nachder er einmal geschlossen wurde.

Betroffen sind die Version bis 8.50.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/15813/info


----------

